# show my your entertainment stands..am going to build one next week and need inspiration.



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

I am looking for something i can build that is wide enough to house a 56" TV...and with the top shelf open for a X-voce center channel.

The bottom shelf will hold all the gear...so this will be something simple...i just work better from pictures


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought mine since I don't seem to have the kind of time I'd like to spend on wood working. But this is it:


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

that would be perfect for my set up...and i think i have seen it in another set up...maybe yours? I saw it with an X-voce ( the center i have) on top. I owuld have to put the center insode on the top shelf, and my DLP on the top shelf.

I am going to attempt to build this:


----------

